# We have a Dish smartbox and our Alternate channels keep changing



## todd a kroeker (Apr 16, 2019)

This maybe the norm but if there is a better way please advise.

I am in I.T. at a Casino and each day that our local ML baseball team plays we have to check what feed the game is on ( i.e. 412-31 or 412-32 …..)
We then tune it to channel 20 for our guests viewing. each day Dish sends it down a different channel and we have to figure it out using the "gamefinder" page then convert it with the "james Long" conversion chart.

The biggest problem is every day around 5pm Dish clears that web page so you are screwed if you didn't look early.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> a Dish smartbox


 what model is it ?


----------



## todd a kroeker (Apr 16, 2019)

P Smith said:


> what model is it ?


DN004168 is the chassis # not sure if that is it.
https://www.dish.com/business/smartbox/


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

got "Error 1009"
any chance to quote that page ?


----------



## todd a kroeker (Apr 16, 2019)

P Smith said:


> got "Error 1009"
> any chance to quote that page ?


It was just a link to show the box on a generic sales website If you search for Dish smartbox it is a large red case about 8 rack spaces


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dish ban access from outside of US


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)




----------



## todd a kroeker (Apr 16, 2019)

So if the feed is different every day, how can there be a fix?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It sounds like what you are doing is the fix. There are markets where the desired game is not on the same channel every time. It sounds like you are in one of them.
For example, the Cincinnati Reds are on 412-30 Wed, 412-28 Thu, 412-28 Fri, 412-43 Sat, 412-17 Sun and 412-17 Tue (no game listed Monday).

You should be able to look ahead more than a day on the game finder.

It does not look like the Smartbox can be programmed in advance to change channels. It is more of a set and forget type of arrangement - but I understand where you would want to be able to have one channel for "the game" on your system (always channel 20) than to program in all of the alts and have people missing the game because they didn't find the channel.


----------



## todd a kroeker (Apr 16, 2019)

James Long said:


> It sounds like what you are doing is the fix. There are markets where the desired game is not on the same channel every time. It sounds like you are in one of them.
> For example, the Cincinnati Reds are on 412-30 Wed, 412-28 Thu, 412-28 Fri, 412-43 Sat, 412-17 Sun and 412-17 Tue (no game listed Monday).
> 
> You should be able to look ahead more than a day on the game finder.
> ...


Thanks.

Also, LOVE the James Long conversion page.


----------



## todd a kroeker (Apr 16, 2019)

todd a kroeker said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Also, LOVE the James Long conversion page.


DISH HD Channel Conversion List


----------



## Rob Cales (Apr 16, 2021)

todd a kroeker said:


> This maybe the norm but if there is a better way please advise.
> 
> I am in I.T. at a Casino and each day that our local ML baseball team plays we have to check what feed the game is on ( i.e. 412-31 or 412-32 &#8230;..)
> We then tune it to channel 20 for our guests viewing. each day Dish sends it down a different channel and we have to figure it out using the "gamefinder" page then convert it with the "james Long" conversion chart.
> ...


You can use a 211K or even a Hopper duo. Combine the output signal with the Smartbox so its an additional channel on the system. You have guide access and can create timers on either receiver. The Hopper Duo has a at least a weeks worth of guide data. The Smartbox is a lot more stable without RSNs anyway. A DPP 4x4 switch can be used in place of the Smartboxes power inserter to give additional feeds for up to 4 receivers.


----------

